# NYC Metropolitan Museum of Art March 9th to see Stieglitz, Steichen, Strand?



## Paul Ron (Mar 1, 2011)

Current Exhibitions | The Metropolitan Museum of Art

The museum has an excelent exhibit of these great photographers... Stieglitz, Steichen, Strand. 

How about we meet n make it a day? 

See ya there?


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 9, 2011)

What a wonderful display of their works. I recomend everyone see it if you are in teh NYC area.

We hooked up with a guided tour taking a photography club around the museum. It as very infomative, nice group of people as well. I hope to see a few register here soon.


----------

